# Brissy this Sunday???



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Anyone up for a fish around Brissy on Sunday??? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Is water wet?

Any ideas?

Looks like the bogeyman is up for chasing tuna off Bribie!
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8348

Ash


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I was thinking of checking out Coochin Creek. I've heard its quite good but I've never been.

I have only been yak fishing for a couple of months so I don't know if I'm up for a surf lauch just yet: that said if there are others going off Bribie who can give me some tips then it migth be OK.


----------

